# Dubai Live-out French Speaking Nanny/Maid



## xpoussardin (Nov 3, 2008)

*Full-time Dubai Maid - Jeimurah 2 URGENT HELP!*

We've look at every possible options - ads at the local Spinneys, websites, even the odd reference from another maid - but we've got no replies.

Has anyone got any suggestion or should i already book a trip to the Philippines to find one?


----------

